# GTechniq P1



## Spoony

Gtechniq P1 Review
*
Price & Availablilty:*
£4.69 inc VAT for 100ml

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue
*
Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
For normal paintwork correction P1 is the only polish you will ever need. P1 produces great finishes both by machine and by hand. For best and fastest results use in conjunction with pSystem HotSwap pads. pSystem removes scratches and swirls safely and quickly without leaving holograms. 3S technology means one polish does the work of 3. 15m2 per L.

P1 is a very different kind of polish. Breakthroughs in nano-structured composite materials allowed us to develop an incredibly uniform abrasive particle on the nanoscopic scale. This allows us to manufacture a polish that requires almost no lubrication, which offers three important advantages.

The first is speed / effort. With many more active particles working the surface, the polish works faster with less effort than traditional compound abrasives.

Secondly with virtually no lubricant, a P1 finish doesn't suffer "drop back". This is where the lubricants in a traditional polish hide minor imperfections, typically micro scratches in the polished surface, only for them to be revealed after the lubricants have washed off. With P1 what you see is what you get.

Finally, temperature. Or to be more precise, the lack of it. Smaller active particle size means the surface doesn't heat up nearly as much as with conventional abrasives. This means much less likelihood of burning through paint and it also means you can make several passes over the same area to remove stubborn scratches, without fear of over polishing.

How do I get the best from this product?
P1 is very versatile. You can use it by hand, with a random orbital or with a rotary polisher.

You might think that because most hand polishes contain a high percentage of fillers, P1 would be an also-ran if used by hand. In fact the opposite is true. Even we didn't expect P1 to be a strong performer when used by hand but when we tested it against products widely regarded as the best hand polishes, P1 showed them the way. Furthermore because P1 doesn't use fillers your new finish that also used a lot of elbow grease won't deteriorate!

However for fastest and for best results we recommend a rotary (preferably a Makita 9227 CB). Many beginners fear using a rotary due to horror stories about burning paint. With P1 you actually have to try pretty hard to burn your paint. So as long as you are a reasonably "hands on" kind of person you will have no issues with P1 and a rotary. We recommend using pSystem HotSwap pads in conjunction with P1. If you are new to detailing you may want to benefit from our pSystem pro kit which comprises 1l of P1, all the pads and backing plate or the pSystem intro kit which comprises 0.5l of P1, the cutting and finishing pads and the backing plate.


MSDS

Polishing Tips 

*Packaging:*
The packaging on the bottle is clean and crisp featuring the logo and branding of GTechniq. This theme is carried forward from their website and full range of products.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
There is little to no smell to be associated with this polish. It is a white liquid which I would consider a little thicker than other polishes I have previously tried.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This is the main feature of ths polish in my eyes. The surface after washing was not the worst by all means as I have clayed recently. However there were few stubborn water marks and general grease marks that washing did not remove. There were also a few recent additions to the scratch collections thanks to careful people opening their door onto mine, and so the car was a great test for these properties.

Initially I must comment on the cutting power. I used this product via DA and by hand. Now via DA the cutting power is terrific, used with a Hexlogic Finishing Pad P1 removed stubborn water marks with easy and also took care of light scuff without great difficulty. However if a step up in pad were to be made I am confident P1 will deal with more difficult marks and be hitting about 6-8 on the cutting scale, where it can also be refined down to 2-3.
The story was similar by hand, as with a microfibre applicator and adequate pressure the product could remove light marks.

The surface was left extremely smooth to the touch and no contiminents could be felt and so I would consider the cleaning power to be great too. I have not tried it but there has been discussion that mixed with distilled water this product can be used as a paint cleanser - which would be a fantastic addition to its usage.

Overall I really rated the cutting and cleaning power, it was definetly on par with the popular polishes in this area which I have tried, although I still didn't get the WOW factor that it was much better than others in this area and I felt that perhaps a finishing polish may have been useful with this. Maybe P2 should have followed.

*Ease Of Use:*
As it could be used by both hand and machine I had to try both in order to asses ease of use. By machine its great - spreads well and works for as long as you need it to and then some. A little does cover a large area and it does not dry out or dust. Through machine it is seriously easy to use and a very capable polish.

By hand it is equally easy to use, although with pressure required I often felt my arms would explode by the end of polishing, however this was justified by the end results. A little on a MF applicator did go a long way and brought out a great finish with a little bit of effort.

When it came to buffing off I used a PB Mega Deluxe Towel which allowed for buffing of the residue with no problems. On occasion it did "bite" into the residue where I had applied too much and removed it with ease.

I was using it as follows by hand with a small blob:









*
Finish:*
I wasn't sure what to expect from the finish of this polish. Having used almost every popular polish on the market I wasn't sure a product could offer me an improvement. Boy was I wrong. Once buffed off P1 left a superbly slick and glossy finish. I'm not sure the pictures do it justice. By machine I feel the finish was improved more than by hand, although that is not to say that by hand it does not provide an eye popping finish - this perhaps may be rectified by the use of a finishing polish although this is not required I don't think. I felt it had a slight edge over some other polishes hence the high marking in this area. The finish is slick, glossy and clear - what more can you ask for from this type of polish, I was left without hollogramming and light swirld had been removed.

BEFORE:
The car was looking pretty good after a thorough wash and dry and decontamination as seen here:









































FINISH BY MACHINE:









































FINISH BY HAND:

































*Durability:*
As this is a polish I dd not assess durability.

*Value:*
Initial outlay is not much for a 100ml bottle, at under a fiver I would consider it great value. I probably used 10-20ml to complete my full car, half by hand and half by machine. I would consider this really good value for money as it is not a product you would have to use every wash. It is a product I would use every 4-6 months when I want to get the finish back to its best and lay down protection.

Overall DW Rating: 84%









*Conclusion:*
It'd be hard to pick any faults with this product, and so you may be asking, why not 10 stars. To be fair I have only grazed the surface with this polish. It is a versatile polish and it could be tested more thoroughly on deeper RDS and swirling. Well I'm not sure it isn't far off, but it's hard to say one polish is ten stars over another. I think the rating signifies the finish and ease of use greatly. It is certainly above average and I would consider it one of the top on the market. In fact once I have the opportunity I'm going to purchase a bottle for my collection, I am that impressed by it and I want to further my experience with this polish.

The only fault I could have picked is that I would have preferred a flip top or dispenser lid in order to control flow of product more, but that is personal preference. I think if you try this polish you certainly would not be disappointed.

I would like to try this as more of a cutting polish in future, however my paintwork simply did not warrant it, hence the reason for going on to use a DA and a finishing pad. In many respects when used as such it can be comparable to FCP.

I did not experience any dusting or splatter issues although many have, I used a spritz of LT on my pad and worked up the speeds on the DA. Dusting and splatter was nothing unworkable or anything compared to other polishes in the market.

There is much more to come from this product, and I feel that it could lend its hand to a one stop polishing product where high levels of cut and good refinement are blended together.

Thank you to Rob and Pete at Gtechniq for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/polishing/p1-nanocomposite-polish/


----------



## ads2k

*Gtechniq P1*

*Product: GTechniq P1*

*Price and availablity:*

As above in the previous review.

*Vehicle used on:*

Honda Jazz 1.4SE '56 plate - Storm silver metallic.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
As above in the previous review.
*Packaging:*
As above in the previous review.
*Appearance & Fragrance:*

White thick'ish liquid with no discernable fragrance.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

This is where this product comes into it's own. It does say it can be used via machine but on this occasion I was only interested in how well it worked using it by 'hand'. As I've only had the car a week and not having had time to do any correction on it I was looking forward to see if the P1 could give me a quick and easy 'enhancement' of the finish and leave a great base for the forthcoming application of C2.

As you can see from the pictures the car has a few battle scars so a good test to see how well the nano particles breakdown and how long the worktime is.

I'll let the pictures do the talking for a while .....













































































































Pretty good I think you'll agree.

I decided to see if it was leaving anything behind on the panel in the terms of fillers/oils as I was very impressed with the finish it was leaving and wanted to make sure I was actually 'getting' that finish for real.



















I was pleased to say that I couldn't see any difference after I'd wiped the panel down a couple of times with a 50/50 IPA mix.

Then onto the rest of the panel to leave with this .... 



























































































Thorougly impressed with the overall finish I was acheiving I decided to have a go at the door handle area as this is an area you always struggle to correct fully with a machine due to the nature of not always being able to get enough access.

So we start with this (all 4 were this bad, the downsides of 2nd hand cars :wall
































































So we started with this :-










And ended with this :thumb:










*Ease Of Use:*

Worked half the area for a couple of minutes with the microfibre over foam applicator with a small amount of product in a forward and backwords movement and then up and down to ensure all the product was worked and to ensure the nano particles got worked to the full. It did dust a little so I spritzed the pad with water which seemed to give me a longer work time and less dust. Now maybe the heat was a bit much as the sun kept going in and out of maybe I'd applied too much product to start with ...

I'd also worked it until I heard that tell tail sign of a perfectly clean panel, the 'squeak' :lol:

*Finish:*

A very clean, shiny and reflective finish which really did show what the paint was withholding up until now.

*Durability:*

N/A

*Value:*

For the amount I used I feel the product is pretty good VFM. It is an added bonus I feel that you can actually buy this product in a smaller size then the normal 500ml.

*Overall DW Rating: 83% *









*Conclusion:*

In my eyes a great product to use by hand. It cut well, worked for reasonable time without help (could extend with water) and left a squeak free finish which showed a nice reflective shine and really highlighted which panels had been done. Apart front the slight dusting and the 100ml bottle not having a flip top (which would make dispensing so much easier, as on occasion too much came out of the bottle). Fantastic for doing door handle recesses for sure and any light marks you may pick up on a day to day basis. Not something you'd use all the time due to it's abasive nature but definately every time you'd clay maybe, say very 5-6months.

And I'm sure you'd get even more out of it via machine.

Many thanks to all @ GTechniq for the supply of this sample and if you'd like to buy this product then please go here :-
http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/polishing/p1-nanocomposite-polish/


----------

